# Back to the Co2 problems, trying to fix it.



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Ok so i have a double manifold, and this has always been like this. I'm trying to fix this co2 problem that i have always had, problems:
The left bubble counter/manifold is the focus btw, the right manifold is what it Should be like. 

Problems:
1- the bubble counter releases Large bubbles instead of fine ones like the other counter, the bubble counter in question Also releases a VERY small constant stream of bubbles (barely visible, the other one does not do this)
2- The bubble counter in question also is VERY loud when it releases bubbles. 

I did a bunch of experiments and these are my results:
I cut the tubing (which was like 5ft long originally) cause i thought maybe the diffuser wasn't releasing bubbles because it was simply to long of tubing attached to it... So i cut the tubing to around 3ft in length, same as the other diffusers tubing length. 
Ok i did that, plugged the Co2 back in- nothing changed... So i cleaned the diffuser as directed on GLA's website and put it back in the tank, nothing changed...

So hypothesis:
Either the diffuser is somehow clogged *how this happened i have no clue* 
Or there is something wrong with my regulator, or half of it at least. Specifically the needle valve. 

I need thoughts and help on this quickly please as i move in a week.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

What is connected to the one on the right?

What did you clean with?
Can H2O2 be used to clean diffuser?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> What is connected to the one on the right?
> 
> What did you clean with?
> Can H2O2 be used to clean diffuser?


I cleaned it with 1/3 parts bleach/water. 
Didn't use h202?

The one on the right is connected to an identical diffuser, both manifolds have everything Exactly the same.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

What is all the brown crud in the one on the left?

Might need to clean out the whole needle valve assembly.

Have you switched the hoses to see if it is the counter or diffuser?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> What is all the brown crud in the one on the left?
> 
> Might need to clean out the whole needle valve assembly.
> 
> Have you switched the hoses to see if it is the counter or diffuser?


Switched hoses, no change. 
The coloration: not sure where that comes from i have done 10's of changes of the water in there over a long time and it stays like that. Yet the other is crystal clear.
Another person in discord recommended i dismantle the needle valve and see if its beat up


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

So what exactly happened when you switched hoses?

The supposed clogged diffuser worked fine when switched?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> So what exactly happened when you switched hoses?
> 
> The supposed clogged diffuser worked fine when switched?


When i switched hoses,
the "working" bubble checker leading to the now opposite diffuser, did not release Any bubbles but kept putting out Many irregular bubbles from the bubble counter. And wouldn't stop (unless i turned the needle valve tight)

The diffuser then attached the "not working" bubble counter, worked. The bubble counter still made loud bubble noises.

----Edit----
Here is another idea now that i did the switch hoses thing:
What if that since the for SURE clogged diffuser, creates a lot of pressure in the tubing... All that pressure from the clogged diffuser somehow effected the needle valve? but wouldn't this also cause a leak?


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

If I am reading this right both diffusers are proven to work?
If so taking apart bubble/needle valve may be in order.

That crud could be something eroding in the assembly?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> If I am reading this right both diffusers are proven to work?
> If so taking apart bubble/needle valve may be in order.
> 
> That crud could be something eroding in the assembly?


sorry for the confusion it was hard to explain:
The diffuser connected to the supposedly "damaged" bubble counter is Not working even when switched.

A good idea it could be erosion, but this is a GLA regulator, shouldn't erode?


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Sounds like both are problematic then, diffuser and check valve/counter.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Sounds like both are problematic then, diffuser and check valve/counter.


I think what happened is what i said in my last post, diffuser Somehow (of course its me who gets this pure good luck right?) got clogged, leading to a high build up of pressure, causing a ruckus to go on with the needle valve, and possibly causing a leak even.

Any input on how to fix this though?

The diffuser is about 2 months-3 months old and the regulator i got this year w/the tank.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't know what's in their assembly but something could have leaked back?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> I don't know what's in their assembly but something could have leaked back?


Leaked back... what do you mean?


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Is there some type of check in that counter assembly(internal)
I don't know their equipment so it's hard to say.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Could be some sort of check ball in there?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Sorry Maryland I'm not large into equipment terms so what your saying is very oblique to me LOL.
(idk what your saying on both posts) Sorry xd


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Take it apart and clean it out if needed.
Be careful you don't lose any parts it may contain a small checkball and a spring.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Take it apart and clean it out if needed.
> Be careful you don't lose any parts it may contain a small checkball and a spring.


YOU SAY IT LIKE ITS EASY :boink:lol

How do i take it apart? i know you dont know the regulator that well that I'm using so that'd be hard to answer... i mean is it safe if i fiddle with it since i personally dk how to take it apart? how would i clean it? with water or?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Wait wait wait,
i just went back into my room and saw that the "clogged diffuser" is working better than ever.

But the diffuser attached to the "broken" bubble counter is not doing anything at all. So it is indeed the left bubble counter, what do i do?


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

It looks like everything just unscrews apart.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

From GLA web site, "Custom GLA bubble counter with advanced filtration and check valve to protect internal components of regulator"

Looks like two socket head cap screws (allen key to remove) and there is a phillips head screw also.

I'd bet there is an o-ring of sorts between each sandwiched piece of the manifold until you get to the solenoid.
Manifold blocks are sold as add-ons on their website. But seems very pricey @ $80 each.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Ok i did a Hella lot of experimenting and i think GLA's reply was accurate.

"Hi Nate,

Sounds like the check valve in the base of the counter. It’s fully serviceable and rebuildable. I’m attaching a photo of the counter fully opened with an arrow pointing to the check valve spring top hat. It’s what adjust the check valve cracking pressure. It should be not tight, but loose. If tight it could cause what your seeing. Or it could possibly have debris, but not likely. 

Should be easily resolved with basic adjustment. If you have any questions about the opening or removal of the counter just let me know. "

So I'm going to try that!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Ok so the skinny tip part inside the bubble counter, i cannot remove without breaking it, its physically impossible.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

They said use needle nose pliers and i used the only size i have (standard) and of course they are about 2x the size of the holes.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Well???


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Well???


Well i looked on their website to see since i bought this as Part of the regulator (therefore considered the regulator) and turns out its under 3 year warranty, and the guy who was helping me also cut his finger that day which is coincidental (i think not lol)

So they are sending me a new part and hopefully that works. So was it a manufacturing error since i had never touched this piece before?
Btw loving the new profile picture.


----------

